# Charles Daly EFS 1911-A1



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anyone seen one of these. Looks a lot nicer than the taurus 19911. I found this in the Aug 2007 American Rifleman magazine. The MSR is only $589.00. The picture makes it look like a 1k gun??


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know about the gun but what is with the "Dope Bag" in the background.


----------

